# 2016 presidential elections...who would win?



## KokuroNya (Mar 19, 2012)

Candidates....







Lady Gaga


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Candidate 1: Kids can't vote yet.
Candidate 3: 14 year old girls can't vote yet.
Candidate 4: 7 year old girls can't vote yet. 

Candidate 2: Lots of Whovians of all ages are out there, and a bunch of them like Tennant. So I guess he's the best bet.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

me


----------



## Red Icicle (Nov 29, 2013)

Hm, this could be tricky. Who are the running mates?


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Whoever seeks out these guys for some public relations advice will be best off.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

Satan of course


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Anna!!!!


----------



## redlady (Aug 9, 2014)

Yes!! My vote goes to Anna ;D


----------



## KokuroNya (Mar 19, 2012)

Red Icicle said:


> Hm, this could be tricky. Who are the running mates?


Hmmm...let's see. Mickey Mouse picked Timon







Anna picked Superman (Man of Steel)Lady Gaga picked Katy Perry







Dr. Who picked Rose Tyler


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

Unfortunately Lady Gaga is the only human and only US citizen of the choices. The rest would be disqualified. So the answer to the question, "Who would win?" is LG.

That aside, Doctor Who would be my favorite...but one cannot expect him to be around except for extreme crises. Plus there are conflicts of interest considering his ties to Cardiff.

Mickey has *got* to be feeling his age by now. I don't know that he would live through his entire term. Besides getting Mickey is bound to attract the shenanigans of Donald and Goofy. Imagine one of them replacing a deceased Mickey. :shocked:
LG is too focused on herself and being the center of attention...which makes her an ideal, stereotypical political candidate. :tongue: Since we don't want more of that truck in Washington D.C....

That leaves Anna...and she has her heart in the right place, too.


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

Well... what are their stances? Are they to the Left or the Right, Economically? What about Socially? Foreign Policy?


----------



## KokuroNya (Mar 19, 2012)

Anna is all for the government funding of chocolate. Dr. Who of course wants to increase research funding in physics-type fields. Lady Gaga wants world peace (and will start with a government sanctioned music industry that leads a campaign against bullying). Mickey Mouse thinks America is a very small place (after all the world itself is a small place). Therefore he implements rule about childbearing (2 children per couple only). This is ideal because it will also increase demand for the family-of-four Disney vacation packages.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 14, 2014)

Mark Levin


----------



## Sadist (May 23, 2013)

KokuroNya said:


> Candidates....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Monkey Selfie.


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

Dr. Who. Especially if it's Ten.


----------



## SpinniBell (Aug 9, 2014)

No votes for you, lady gaga. No votes for you.


----------

